# [lancelot] installation (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il existe un ebuild pour installer Lancelot (ce qui me faciliterait les choses!  :Razz: ) ou la seule solution est-elle de télécharger l'archive et de la compiler manuellement?

Et aussi une autre question, depuis que je suis passé à KDE4 (enfin plutôt en ~x86), j'ai l'impression d'avoir quelques problèmes avec le menu : je n'y retrouve que très peu d'applications, des logiciels comme Korn, ou ceux pour lire les PDF et les fichiers images, de même que VLC, par exemple, ne s'y trouvent plus. Pourtant ils sont toujours sur le système puisque quand je les cherche avec emerge, ça affiche la toute dernière version. Savez-vous comment ça se fait? Et savez-vous aussi si le fait de passer à Lancelot peut les faire réapparaitre? Je n'arrive pas à les remettre à la main car je ne trouve plus l'option pour configurer le menu...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Kevin57

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Tu peux remettre tes applications dans le menu avec l'editeur de menu en cliquant droit sur l'icone du menu k.

Sinon si tu as installé kde avec la use kdeprefix, tu retrouve tes binaires ds /usr/kde/version_kde/bin.

Tout n'est encore passé en kde4 donc cherche aussi ds les binaires kde3.5.

Les binaires des autres applications se trouvent ds /usr/bin ...

Tu as la commande whereis mais il faut s'assurer que tes binaires soit ds  le PATH...

il peut aussi avoir des bin ds /usr/local/bin  et /opt.

Sinon lancelot, je ne connais pas et essais de voir si il ne se trouve pas ds un overlay.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bah pour lancelot, c'est simplement un plasmoid à rajouter dans la barre des taches... Pas besoin d'ebuild... 

Sinon pour le menu, as-tu essayé de lancer dans une konsole la commande: update-desktop-database ? (je ne sais pas si ça fera quelque chose pour ton cas, mais bon...)

----------

## Kevin57

Kazuya : Pour lancelot, le problème est que je ne le trouve pas dans les plasmoids, et si j'ai bon souvenir sous Fedora j'avais dû l'installer avant qu'il ne se trouve dans les plasmoid. 

Pour le menu, je connaissais pas cette commande, je l'essaie dès que je rentre.

man in the hill : Bizarrement, quand je fais un clic droit sur l'icône K, je n'ai pas l'éditeur de menu dans les choix...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et bien regarde si tu as les kdeplasma-addons d'installés  :Wink: 

Car pour moi Lancelot fait partie de ce package:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kazuya@Serenity ~ $ whereis lancelot
> 
> lancelot: /usr/bin/lancelot /usr/include/lancelot
> ...

 

----------

## Kevin57

Kazuya : en effet le problème venait bien de là, je peux maintenant utiliser lancelot. Mais bizarrement, l'éditeur de menu est vide... Je vais donc devoir refaire le menu en entier? Et une autre chose bizarre, je n'arrive pas à "expliquer" à Dolphin avec quel programme il doit lire les fichiers, même si je mets "mémoriser" il me redemande systématiquement...

Edit : j'ai réinstallé kmenuedit et ça a l'air de marcher pour réorganiser le menu!

Edit 2 : et le problème pour dolphin s'est résolu en installant kde-base/dolphin au lieu de kde-misc/dolphin. Donc tout marche!

----------

## CryoGen

Pour actualiser le menu kde4 automatiquement sans avoir à se de/reloguer 

```
kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
```

 en user.

----------

